# how to I post pics?



## blacknbluedog (Dec 27, 2007)

I tried to paste two pics in a recent post and they appeared side by side. I read the sticky by glued2it and tried to follow it carefully but I must have meesed up. I also could not caption or write in the post. I think I managed to resize the pictures down to 600X800 at photobucket so next time it should be smaller. But the pics appearing side by side forces you to scroll sideways to view them. 
Help!
Brian


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

A search for "posting pics" would have turned up the rather exhaustive essay by one of our newest Knights of the Thin Blue Smoke, Glued2it, referenced following:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=posting


----------



## blacknbluedog (Dec 27, 2007)

That is the sticky that I used to post the pics.
Brian


----------



## low&slow (Dec 27, 2007)

Go back to photobuket and select your pictures, click generate code at the bottom of the page, copy the 3rd code from the top, come back to SMF and start your thread. Paste the code directly into the text field, click preview post to see how it looks.


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm  hit a "return" after each pict url...should be it.
Sorry, I am guilty of "newbie-itis" Sooo many of 'em, and they don't use the search engine... my bad


----------



## blacknbluedog (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.  I am a tech challenged person.  Hopefully I will be successfull.  
Thanks
Brian


----------

